# DIY Livery near Aldershot



## FlyingFox (23 May 2013)

We are being posted to Aldershot and will be living in Church Crookham. Does anyone know of any good DIY liveries or paddocks to rent in the area? Ideally I'd like somewhere we can have 24 hour turnout.

We are also going to be looking for 2 sharers (one for each horse) if anyone lives in the area and might be interested.

Any advice would be much appreciated as it is proving to be really hard to organise without living in the area as many of the smaller liveries don't have websites.

Thank you!!!


----------



## StormyMoments (30 May 2013)

there is Beacon hill farm which is in church crookham on tadpole lane just off of beacon hill road. Not sure what turnout they have now as it has changed management since I moved but they have an indoor school and great hacking  

here's their facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beacon-Hill-Farm/530439093644388

Also Old Park Stables in Farnham on Old park lane just off of Castle street - 3 all weather schools, horsewalker, American barn, ok hacking and 24 hour turnout during the summer not sure about the winter (might have changed since I was there ) don't know their contact details unfortunately although I can tell you it is no longer a riding school and hasn't been for a few years now as that tends to be what comes up on search results! 

I know a ton more as I live in Aldershot so if you wanted to pm me do feel free


----------



## FlyingFox (31 May 2013)

That's so helpful thank you!!


----------



## sj2012 (10 June 2013)

I have a yard in elstead and churt, both (DIY) small and private, churt has excellent facilities and both are 24/7 turnout all year.

Feel free to message me if you would like more information.


----------



## nettle (19 June 2013)

Hurst Farm, Winchfield? Pm me for contact details.


----------



## Mrsgreen (16 December 2013)

I was wondering it it was possible if I could have more info on your stables because I'm moving to aldershot and I'm looking for DIY livery for my tb


----------

